# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  hold out magnético

## Iñigo

Estoy interesado en este producto de tienda magia pero me surgen dudas:
Donde se sitúa el imán y cómo se sostiene en tu mano?Cómo se oculta?Tiene fuerza como para coger objetos a través de una mesa de cristal?Gracias

----------


## pujoman

hola Iñigo, ya te comente que no se muy bien como funciona, pero por lo que me han dicho es que funciona con contrapesos. cuando quieres recuperar algo de la mano debes dejara relajada y el objeto""caera"" en tus manos y para la desaparicion imagino que debe ser algo semejante  aun raven. lo del iman no es preocupacion, te puedes comprar un iman de neodimio que sea mas potente que el que te viene y problema solucionado...ahora bien como se oculta y las dimensiones del mismo no las se (ojo que quizas no funcione como el reaven).

saludos

----------


## emilioelmago

Antonio Romero ha inventado el perfec Hold out y te puedo asegurar que es una pasada. Yo lo tengo, pero eso sí, hay que practicar.Va de tu mano izquierda agarrado al reloj por detrás de la espalda y el imán cae desde mas o menos el hombro hacia tu muñeca. Es espectacular verselo hacer.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Etoy con Emilioelmago, el hold out de toda la vida siempre iba con una pinza u otro tipo de enganche. El Perfect hold out ya viene con el sistema magnético, y aunque vale un dinerillo, merece la pena. Solo ver su fabricación da una sensación de solidez que he visto en muy pocos accesorios mágicos.

Una buena inversión, el sistema es perfecto y ver a Antonio Romero realizar alguno de sus juegos con él es una verdadera delicia.

Abrazos

----------


## borja_suaza

- Como los anteriores, yo hice mi inversion con el Perfect hold Out de Antonio Romero, solido, silencioso, practico, y efectivo, tanbien coincido, en el comentario anterior: "hay que practicar", eso si, cuando lo dominas, te quedas con cualquiera.

- Yo se lo vi hacer a Antonio en un congreso, y sus explicaciones, y por supuesto vendio todos.

----------


## yopmagic

Necesito una ayuda.

Estoy pensando en comprar u n hold out.
Mis opciones son la mano invisible + 3 Dvd´s de Michel o Perfect Hold out de Antonio Romero

La mano invisible pienso que se puede utilizar cualquier tipo de objeto y con el perfect hold out al ser magnetico solo podemos usar articulos que sean atraidos por un iman.

Dadme vuestras opiniones para tomar una decisión pues estoy un poco perdido ya que nunca he utilizado ninguno de estos gimmick.

----------


## palma50

El proximo mes pienso adquirir un hold out, y pues tambien agradeceria opiniones respecto a los 2 que menciona el colega yopmagic. muchas gracias.  saludos.

----------


## MrTrucado

Yo también he pensado en comprarlo, por lo que tengo entendido los hilos son independientes, y funciona por una serie de polipastos. No quiero dar mucha información, los videos de A. Romero son impresionantes, pero la duda que tengo yo, es para resetearlo se puede estar delante del público?
Es por la única razón por la que no lo he comprado.
AH!, y se puede utilizar manga corta? porque me parece que no.

----------


## bicycleto

Polipastos?  :117:  Eso es historia hombre  :302: 

Estuve el año pasado en una conferencia de Míchel y la verdad que no puede ser más sencillo y fácil de usar. La mayor ventaja es que dispone de accesorios para lo que más te interese =)

Sobre el de Antonio Romero, no lo conozco pero del nombrado la verdad que es una buena inversión.

----------


## MrTrucado

Polipastos historia?
Sabes lo que es un polipasto? El hold out de A.Romero esta basado en un polipasto.
Polipasto es un juego de poleas que ejercen un efecto multiplicador, de forma que el movimiento de uno de los H. produce un movimiento de mucho mas recorrido en el otro H.
Ahora bién, si tu ves una carcasa de aluminio y aquello va y viene, tu diras el mecanismo es sencillo, pero dentro de la carcasa esta el juego de poleas, que es la base para que el mecanismo funcione.

----------


## eidanyoson

Si estáis interesados en monedas a lo mejor os gustaría el Trabucco Hold out...

----------


## palma50

pues monedas, cartas, billetes, anillos. la idea es empezar a experimentar desapariciones, transformaciones, etc. el de romero me parece una opcion muy atractiva salvo mejores opiniones. saludos.

----------


## MrTrucado

> Si estáis interesados en monedas a lo mejor os gustaría el Trabucco Hold out...


He estado mirando en google acerca del Trabucco, y wow!!! según dicen no necesita reseteo e incluso sin mangas.
Me parece imposible, o es cosa de brujeria. Alguien lo tiene.

----------


## eidanyoson

Hombre, el trabucco lo bueno es que además es "bilateral", vamos es para cada lado uno. Y casi indiependientes.

 Lo malo, es que la desaparición es un poco menos visual que la mano invisible, y que los movimientos aprendidos han de ser más lentos (no es que sea un inconveniente, sólo que depende de tu estilo). Eso sí, más mágicos. 

 Y hasta ahí puedo leer (yo no lo tengo personalmente).

 Yo si fuera vosotros me compraba los 4 dvds de la mano invisible sin mano. Especialmente para empezar a probar...

----------


## joweme

Si el de Victor Trabucco se puede realizar sin mangas, al menos a mi me parece mas atractivo, si alguien lo tiene podria comentar si merece la pena su compra pues llevo años sin decidirme tambien por haber tanto material al respecto y no quisiera gastar un dinero para que luego no me valga

----------


## MrTrucado

He estado buscando un video demo del trabucco y no he encontrado nada, dicen en la tienda que tiene tantas aplicaciones que con un video no se aprecia el potencial que tiene.
En los foros que he leido no hay nadie que diga nada malo, todo son elogios.
Y lo de las mangas que a mi tambien me interesa, tengo que decir que está hecho para utitlizarlo con chaqueta pero que se puede utilizar con las mangas arromangadas, o se puede utilizar con chaleco, si lo he entendido bien hay dos formas de configurarlo.
Pero nadie en toda españa tiene el aparatejo :Confused: ??, y que hable español.

----------


## joweme

¿Sabes si esta el Trabucco en tiendamagia es que no lo encuentro mas que nada por saber su precio a ver si compensa?

----------


## MrTrucado

> ¿Sabes si esta el Trabucco en tiendamagia es que no lo encuentro mas que nada por saber su precio a ver si compensa?


Que yo sepa no, yo por lo menos no lo he encontrado en ninguna tienda española, solo en una americana, si quieres comprarlo te dejo el link por privado.
Por cierto eres un tio cojonudo, gracias por todo.

----------


## magicfelipe

El Trabucco lo tiene en exclusiva una tienda de USA. No se si lo podrá vender alguien más.

----------


## tomaton

El Trabucco no es un Hold Out tal y como se entienden tipo tiraje o pull. Es otra cosa totalmente diferente y que no sirve para hacer los efectos "clásicos" del Hold Out. Está más en el campo de los cargadores tradicionales.

----------


## cachi5

> Necesito una ayuda.
> 
> Estoy pensando en comprar u n hold out.
> Mis opciones son la mano invisible + 3 Dvd´s de Michel o Perfect Hold out de Antonio Romero
> 
> La mano invisible pienso que se puede utilizar cualquier tipo de objeto y con el perfect hold out al ser magnetico solo podemos usar articulos que sean atraidos por un iman.
> 
> Dadme vuestras opiniones para tomar una decisión pues estoy un poco perdido ya que nunca he utilizado ninguno de estos gimmick.


Solo se pueden utilizar objetos atraidos por un imán :Confused: ??...estas seguro de eso :Confused: ?...Has visto el video promocional de Antonio Romero :Confused: ?...una de dos o todo está "metalizado" o es que ademas del sistema magnetico, viene preparado para coger todo tipo de objetos.

Eso si sería interesante que alguien nos lo aclarara.

----------


## yopmagic

No solo he visto el video de promocion, si no que tengo el dvd y si todo lo que utiliza esta preparado para utilizar con un iman. Pero es facil la preparacion de las cartas por ejemplo.

----------


## Ravenous

Y la pregunta puñetera es: ¿Y como es que tienes el dvd sin tener el aparato, pillín? :P

Efectivamente, el de Romero no puede cogerlo todo. Pero a ver si damos menos detalles, que estamos en zona abierta, y con la información que hay en esta tema, cualquiera puede saber de qué va la cosa con pelos y señales.

----------


## jonnysee

hola, el hold out se puede fabricar es muy facil, existe un video explicativo de michael, a ese mismo le puedes adaptar una serie de gimmicks que por supuesto incluye un iman,
un velcro , etc, dependediendo mucho de el efecto de magia que deseen hacer.
saludos.

----------


## tomaton

Pero el Hold Out de Romero es algo muy especial. Su manejo no tiene nada que ver con los otros

----------

